# Newbie



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all i am obviously new to this forum and to training in general. I will have some questions about training around the lifestyle I lead. Btw I'm Russell, 31yrs old, 6ft and 10stone10lb.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

welcome mate nice of you to join in mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Russell welcome along mate


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks fellas nice to see an active forum ?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome Russell, good luck! Feel free to ask away and join in the madness!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board Russ!

We're not a huge group but friendly no doubt so feel free to ask away and generally get in the mix.


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll tell you a little bit about my lifestyle to see if you can offer any tips to help.

My week goes something like this......

Up at 04:30, leave for work at 05:10. Finish work and I'm home by around 20:00 normally 4 to five days a week. On average I get around 5hrs sleep a night, any more than about 6 hrs and I suffer terrible headaches lol.

My job is working in an operating theatre, so I don't get regular breaks at regular times, so this obviously affects when and what I can eat.

I'm not looking to be at competition standard bb, but I would like to bulk up a bit perhaps to be around 11.5-12st I feel would be an achievable goal.

I don't have regular access to a gym but do have some free weights and obviously my own body weight.

So my questions would be:-

1. With this lifestyle is it even worth me trying to achieve my goal.

2. What would be a realistic time scale to reach my ideal size. I do realise that it will take a long time.

3.could I still get a diet to suit my needs. As I tend to have a large evening dinner. I do have lunch and I do most says eat breakfast. I also drink minimum 2l water everyday.

I will have more questions but figured it be best to get some answers to these first.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Brief answers after questions...



rhay80 said:


> 1. With this lifestyle is it even worth me trying to achieve my goal - YES most definitely! It's not ideal but workable...
> 
> 2. What would be a realistic time scale to reach my ideal size. I do realise that it will take a long time. - to stay lean, somewhere in the region of 18-24 months to put a stone on in your scenario I'd say.
> 
> 3.could I still get a diet to suit my needs. As I tend to have a large evening dinner. I do have lunch and I do most says eat breakfast. I also drink minimum 2l water everyday - yes it's possible but your current eating routine needs a major overhaul. Can you consume anything 'on the job' so to speak?


My question to you: where and when do you plan to train?


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol that's the question. I would have Saturday and Sunday to train.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd say, train fully body one day a week!!

Squat, deads, chins, dips, bench

Add weight weekly but no more then 1 - 2.5 a week or two weeks!

Eat as much protein as you can in the time you have, i.e. a shake instead of a coffee or what ever you drink 

I;d really not think training more then once a week is a good idea due to lack of sleep or you'd crash out matey, erm.. 3/4 years training once a week, eatting best you can i could see you meeting your goals based on current life style


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes I get breaks during the day but they are not always regular. I normally, depending on the case, get a break in the morning, and a break for lunch, again never at the same time, and occasionally get a break in the afternoon. My job is good but it sucks if you want a decent lifestyle.


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

@renshaw thanks for the info. That sounds feasible. Yeah I'm crashed out by Friday anyway lol. So my guess is a Sunday would be a good training day.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd say train once a week mate..

and try your best on eatting the best you can!

Then and only then, when you've stopped growing look in to training twice a week, i'd really not think you'd benefit from more then twice a week, you'd more then likely end up burning more muscle to support you being tired then you'd actually grow.

This is just what i think, someone with more experience might shoot me down lol


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

I had never really thought about it like that. But yes perhaps I would burn more muscle than grow supporting me being tired.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

You do most of recover and building of muscle as you sleep, I think. Thats why rest is important if training allot


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just thinking outside the box a little: would there be any benefit in lifting twice on the Sun, morning and evening?

Maximum damage followed by maximum recovery?

Discuss...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not to sure Dorsey, i no allot of people that train twice a day though times 3 days when cutting.

That would take allot of motivation to go back on same trail of thought though how about,

doing half workout having a product like jack3d and a 30 min - hour break, then the stim will give you your second wind!!??


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

How do you guys prepare your oats? It sounds like a stupid question to me, but i see others take it with a protein shake and was wondering do you eat like porridge or blend up the oats and mix it with a shake?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I leave mine to soak in water overnight then blast then in the microwave for a few mins in the morning. They're like concrete at this point so I add some liquid egg whites to loosen (you can use water or milk), then I add a scoop of Extreme Whey.


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok cool, when I was cycling alot I was soaking my porridge in milk overnight and having honey and banana with them.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

renshaw said:


> You do most of recover and building of muscle as you sleep, I think. Thats why rest is important if training allot


Yes most of the growing and recovery is in the window of light sleep just before you fall into dep sleep


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

rhay80 said:


> How do you guys prepare your oats? It sounds like a stupid question to me, but i see others take it with a protein shake and was wondering do you eat like porridge or blend up the oats and mix it with a shake?


I just slap them in a shake and shake them!! (Some people blend them.. but i just lug em' down)

If I'm making poridge i just make them as if they are ready break.. Milk oats microwave! ... Jam! Sorted, With a protein shake separate to drink + creatine


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

As I'm a new to this (I have used weights in the past but never understood the proper use of them) what would you suggest I start using with regards to squats and deadlifts?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

rhay80 said:


> As I'm a new to this (I have used weights in the past but never understood the proper use of them) what would you suggest I start using with regards to squats and deadlifts?


See Cal plan for newbee bud. That will get you off to a good start mate


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Its all about feel, start light and work your way up, I'm your wieght but a short ass at 5ft7. I started doing deadlifts at around 40kg if I remember correctly.

But there is no wrong or right way, just start with what you feel comfortable with.

Don't be thinking about how much your lifting, just do what feels right for say 8-12 reps, with squats just start with body weight and add the weight each week.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What time will you eat your first meal and how long till the next?


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll be eating porridge at around 5am, then I'll have eggs at about 8am, then depending in when I get a break (normally around 11am) I'll eat a wholemeal pitta with tuna/mackerel and salad. Then at lunch time (again around 1-2pm) I'll have brown rice and meat (chicken or beef) then I've got another pitta for a mid afternoon snack. I will also keep a pot of nuts to snack on in between.

Well the above is what I have managed to do for the last couple of days (during the day)

I'm just waiting the protein powder to turn up.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What protein did you order just out of interest?

Above eating doesn't sound too bad at all given your job. I expected huge breaks between feeds so was possibly going to suggest looking at Extreme's Mass to help boost your cals but I don't think you'll need it.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Rhay,

Great start re the diet.

A few points.

- Make sure you have a source of protein (30g plus) as soon as you wake/with your 5am meal.

- Given that I imagine you won't want to be cooking when home after work, buy some timed release protein or eat cottage cheese (casein ((a type of protein)) rich) with a shake before bed.

Training wise I would suggest buying some small iron weights from a mass store (Argos is fine) and checking out Rushfit by George St. Pierre. This programme is what I use for my cardio. Have a look at it online. Given a positive calorific intake no reason why you can't do High Intensity Cardio Tuesday/Thursday and then a heavy weights session late Saturday and a light weights session Sunday and grow well whilst retaining low bodyfat.

Also I work long hours and basically post on this site by iPhone so I feel your pain. Stick around and I'll be interested to see how you get on.


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

@young gun thanks for the info. I do already have some free weights ? so I'll take a look at that guide.

Would the protein shake not be enough in the morning? Re the 30g of protein.

And I'll defo have a go with the cottage cheese, and what size tub should I eat?


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

@young gun in my earlier post about my diet I didn't mention that I have a cooked meal in the evening.

Depends on what my partner cooks, but it is normally meat and veg or pasta.

Then I normally have porridge just before bed too


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

It's just typical. I get started on my new diet, doing really well with it.

Was feeling rough on Wednesday at work, woke up Thursday feeling like I had been hit by a train and chewing razor blades all night, went to the doctors today and it turns out I've got tonsillitis.

I'm having the worst time even swallowing water. Have been prescribed penicillin so hopefully will kick in over next couple of days and things improve so I can get back on the diet properly. Until then I'm just trying to get as much sleep as I can.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

No luck mate It all the same when things are going good Life comes along and kick you in the baws bud


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi chaps have not been on for a couple of weeks. Life has been a bit hectic.

Have quit smoking now 6 days without the cigs. And feeling good.

I'm still working on the diet (around funds mainly) been training once a week for the past three weeks and have managed to put 3lbs on ?

Here is my routines thus far. Weeks 1 and 2 were at home with the basics I have got and yesterday's was at a local gym.

deads-alternated with squats each workout.

bench press

close grip pulldowns

calf raises

military press

bicep curls

crunches

triceps pushdowns.

all done for 3 sets of 10

Week1 08/07/12

Squats:

20kg-10

25kg-10

30kg-10.

Bench:

20kg-10

25kg-10

27.5kg-10*2.

Close grip pull ups (body weight)

1-10

2-4

3-3

Military press.

10kg-10

15kg-10

15kg-10

Calf raises (single leg, dumbbell)

5kg-10

7.5kg-10

10kg-10

Bicep concentration dumbbell curls

10kg-10

10kg-10 (8 lft arm fail)

10kg-10

Crunches

3-10

Triceps press.

15kg-10

20kg- 10

20kg-10

Week 2 15/07/12

Dead lifts.

20kg-10

30kg-10

40kg-10

Bench press.

27.5kg-10

30kg-10

32.5kg-10

Close grip pull-ups (body weight).

1-10

2-5

3-4

Military press.

15kg-10

17.5kg-10

17.5kg-10

Calf raises (single leg dumbbell).

10kg-10

12.5kg-10

12.5lg-10

Biceps concentration curl.

12.5kg-10

10kg-10

10kg-10

Crunches.

3-10

Triceps press.

20kg-10

22.5kg-10

25kg-10

Week 3 21/7/12

Squats

50kg-10

50kg-10

55kg-10

Bench

30kg-10

32.5kg-10

32.5-10

Close grip pull downs

15kg-10

30kg-10

30kg-10

tricep push down

25kg-10

25kg-10

30kg-10

Military press

15kg-10

20kg-10

20kg-9

Calf raises

20kg-10

22.5kg-10

25kg-10

Bicep concentration curl

10kg-10

10kg-10

12.5kg-10

Ab crunches

3-10


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok more updates for you all. Also just to say that I am gaining slowly. I have put 4lb on in a month ?

Week 3 21/7/12

Squats

50kg-10

50kg-10

55kg-10

Bench

30kg-10

32.5kg-10

32.5-10

Close grip pull downs

15kg-10

30kg-10

30kg-10

tricep push down

25kg-10

25kg-10

30kg-10

Military press

15kg-10

20kg-10

20kg-9

Calf raises

20kg-10

22.5kg-10

25kg-10

Bicep concentration curl

10kg-10

10kg-10

12.5kg-10

Ab crunches

3-10

Week 4 25/07/12

Deadlifts

40kg-10

45kg-10

50kg-10

Bench

30kg-10

32.5kg-10

40kg-10

Close grip pull downs

No.4-10

No.5-10

No.5-9

Military press

17.5kg-10

20kg-10

20kg-10

Tricep pull downs

No.2-10

No.3-10

No.3-10

Calf raises

25kg-10

35kg-10

35kg-10

Bicep concentration curl

12.5kg-8

Bicep ez-curl bar

12.5kg-10

17.5kg-10

20kg-10

Bent over row db

12.5kg-10

15kg-10

15kg-10

Ab crunches

3-10

Week 5 28/7/12

Upper only legs stile sore from last work out

Bench

35kg-10

40kg-10

42.5kg-10

Bar shrugs

20kg-10

30kg-10

35kg-10

37.5kg-10

Bicep concentration curl

10kg-10

10kg-10

10kg-10

Triceps press

22.5kg-10

25kg-10

27.5kg-10

Bent over db row

15kg-10

20kg-10

20kg-10

Biceps curl (bar)

20kg-10

20kg-9

20kg-5

upright row

10kg-25

15kg-20

Week 6 04/08/12

Dead lifts

30kg-10

40kg-10

55kg-10

bench

40kg-10

42.5kg-10

42.5kg-10

Close grip pull down

20kg-10

35kg-10

45kg-10

55kg-10

Calf

20kg-10

30kg-10

35kg- 10

Military press

20kg-10

20kg-10

22.5kg-7

Bicep concentration curl

10kg-10

10kg-10

12.5kg-5

An crunches

3-10

Tricep push down

27kg-10

32kg-10

36kg-10

Week 7 11/08/12

Squats

50kg-10

52.5kg-10

55kg-10

Bench

42.5kg-6

40kg-8

40kg-8

Close grip pull up

35kg-10

35kg-10

35kg-8

Calf

No.4-15

No.5-12

No.6-12

Military press

17.5kg-10

17.5kg-10

20kg-10

Biceps (3x7)

7.5kg

7.5kg

7.5kg

Ab crunches

3-12

Tricep push down

32kg-10

36kg-10

41kg-10


----------

